# Problèmes de synchronisation phototèque et iCloud



## Nils83 (3 Septembre 2017)

Hello,

Voila je débute sur iCloud, je viens de prendre un forfait 200go iCloud (surtout pour y sauvegarder la phototèque de mon iphone 6 64 go qui fait 59 Go). Seulement j'éprouve des difficultés à synchroniser l'intégralité de ma phototèque. La synchronisation de la phototèque (3,9go)à et la sauvegarde iphone était déja activé (1,1Go) étaient déja activé quand j'étais sur le forfait précédent à 5go. 

Maintenant que je suis sur le forfait 200Go j'ai réussi à faire une nouvelle sauvegarde de mon iphone 6 (2go) mais je ne parviens pas à synchroniser l'intégralité de ma phototèque (59go) sur icloud. 
Quand j'active la phototèque iCloud, mon iphone m'indique vous avez 1884 photos pour 3,9 Go, quand je le désactive et supprime  il m'indique la phototèque icloud est désactivée pour votre compte, dans 30 jours, les données seront supprimés;

Ma question est comment synchroniser le reste de ma phototèque sur icloud?

Merci pour vos retours d'expériences


----------



## Wizepat (3 Septembre 2017)

Salut,

Pour vérifier si la synchro se passe bien, vas sur ton iPad et vérifies si tu vois tes photos.
Pour 59 Go de photos, tu vas pouvoir compter plusieurs semaines de synchro. Pour synchro iCloud Drive de mon mac, environ 120 Go, j'ai mis 3 semaines non stop, de jour comme de nuit. Je suis en ADSL, après tout dépend de ta connexion. Il ne reste plus qu'à laisser activer ta photothèque iCloud et de patienter. 

PS : les chiffres à la fin sont parfois faux, notamment le chiffre relatif à la taille des fichiers. Lors de grosses synchro, le chiffres  évoluent en fonction de la synchro et augmentent [emoji15]


----------



## Nils83 (3 Septembre 2017)

Salut Wizepat,

Alors je n'ai pas d'iPad, j'ai juste un macbook (je peux visualiser ça sur l'application Photos?). Ah oui d'accord 3 semaines ouf, je pensais pas que ca prendrait autant de temps, et je n'ai aucun moyen de voir l'avancement de la synchro sur mon iPhone? ou sur le site icloud. Si j'ai bien compris la seule chose que j'ai à faire c'est activer ma phototèque et attendre et éventuellement regarder sur l'application Photos l'avancement de la synchro?


----------



## Wizepat (3 Septembre 2017)

Oui effectivement tu peux voir l'avancer de la synchro sur ton macbook, application photo. Il faut que la photothèque soit activé sur les 2. Tu pourras ainsi voir les photos dont la synchro est terminée. Et oui c'est long, tu fait le calcul 1024kbit/s en ADSL soit 128ko/s donc environ 450 Mo/h. Mais ca, c'est dans les meilleurs des mondes [emoji6]En fibre, ca peut aller 50 fois plus vite.


----------

